# Can someone please help me?



## AnonymousUser (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello,I'm a 14 year old male who needs some serious help!About 2 months ago I began smoking pot with some friends,roughly 4 times per month.Up until this point,I've had very pleasant experiences with pot,Its helped me to relax,and deal with stress from school.Two days ago Id been doing school-work and revision all morning,so at about 2:30pm I decided to have a little smoke in my back garden seeing as my parents were not home.I smoked it,and felt the same as i usually do when i do it,and then by 5-6pm I felt completley normal and wasnt "high" anymore.Then,I was watching movies in bed all night.At rougly 2:00AM i was in the middle of watching a movie and i cant explain clearly what happened,but it was almost like a wave of distortion hit me,I suddenly felt as if everything was a dream.It was literally just like it hit me out of nowhere.Anyways,I started touching everything,pinching my arms to check if i was in reality or a dream etc.I felt like my mind and body were two different things,like a robot?It was as if i was doing things automatically without even thinking,like all my actions had been pre-programmed.I instantly began to surf the web to see what was wrong with me,and finally ive come to believe that Ive got depersonalization,but I'm not to sure.Anyways ,after a long time of searching the web,i finally decided that maybe i could sleep it off.I tried to sleep,but I just couldnt.It was as if my mind was tired but my body was awake.My mind was racing,I began to panic alot,so I just started to breath slowly and relax.But even then i couldnt sleep,my room was very dark as I had no lights on and the curtains were closed so no light was coming into my room.It was like I could not relax in the dark for some reason?So,I had a glass of water,came back into my room and tried to sleep again,but this time with my light on and i instantly fell asleep.I woke up the next morning,hoping to have recovered and that it would have just gone away.But,it was still there.

Ever since then,ive felt like ive lost touch from reality.Im scared,I have nobody to talk to about it and I don't know what to do.Please can someone help me?Am I going to be like this forever?How do I treat this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi, Welcome to the site, I'm sorry you're going through these symptoms, however it sounds like typical DP/DR. Marijuana in itself is a dissociative drug, so it's very commonly seen to set off DP/DR which is a dissociative disorder. It sounds like you experiencing what we call derealization. The feeling of everything be unreal, it mirrors my experience from 8 years ago. I believe everyone can recover, its all about having the right mindset. Have you spoken with a therapist or psychiatrist about the symptoms you're having?


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't worry Anonymous User,

Here in dpselfhelp.com you will find a lot of advices and info about this disorder.

I even wrote my own blog to collect all the exercises one can do to recover from this annoying dissociation.

One of the symptoms it is precisely one feel his body moving automatically, one can see his own body as in an movie, everything is blur, grey, distant, strange.

http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com

Regards


----------



## AnonymousUser (Dec 20, 2014)

Thankyou for responding Jeff!Ok,I understand.I've only had the symptoms for two days,so have not thought about therapy or anything yet,would it be a good idea to consider speaking to one?I really dont want to be given 20pills per day,and treated differently by people


----------



## AnonymousUser (Dec 20, 2014)

I will read the blog now Santos.Thankyou for the help


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

I can assure you that you will be fine, and don't be afraid to reach out for help by a professional. No one will judge you, and nobody but yourself has to know. It can be very scary at times, but it cannot hurt you. It can make you feel down in the dumps, but just know that it is temporary. Nothing lasts forever. I have days where it's absolutely horrible, but I'm having more good days than bad ones. Just have faith that you can pull out of this. I used to be a massive every day stoner, and unfortunately I got into heavier stuff. But it's okay! The DP is showing me to enjoy things without drugs. Laugh at the symptoms even if you have to force yourself! If it's really bad, then try and turn it around and embrace this state of mind, don't fear it as hard as it may be. You'll come out a stronger and wiser person. It's allllll good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

When i say therapist, i mean find someone who doesn't prescribe, simply a psychologist, talk therapy. These people can really help and do wonders for people with underlying anxiety issues. The only thing is you have to be 100 percent honest, otherwise it wont help you in any way. Don't be afraid of that though, they've heard what you're going to tell them a million times, and it would speak volumes to your maturity asking your parents to help you find one under your insurance. If they recommend medicine, simply take it as it comes, just remember, no one can force you to take anything.


----------

